# Weight Builder Supplement



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Is weight builder supplement for horses ok for goats? :chin:

http://www.tractorsupply.com/equine/hor ... b--5808110


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

:whatgoat: omg i wanted to find ways of bulking up a doe and a buckling but i wouldn't thinking that way.... if it's protein. i was thinking i needed normal regular everyday extra proteins in the diet...to do it.

I don't know it's just my opinion but i have to ask well would u just put it on steroids? In my mind too many manmade fix-its have too many unknown chemicals and or processing factors and I simply do not trust label reading as the FDA does not require true or full disclosure on anyting.

but that's just me.


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

ooooh now i am wondering cause too many chemicals may shorten the life of the animal. i know they bulk up horses to show and to compete. they bulk goats they plan on selling for meat anyway so i guess as long as the animals performs or weighs more and sells better.... o dear i;m having awful thoughts.

what are the risks with horse stuff on horses? will the risks outweigh the benefit is what i guess my concern would be.

lots of people on here have horse farms and goats too. maybe u will get a reply from some of them..


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

they kick out players who use things like steroids from baseball football and boxing and weightlifting. hmmm. i guess i just figure that if my goat looks like a body builder then something ain't right.


if a horse has beautiful body mass from naturally growing working and eating then that's a real nice specimen of animal. should be recognized appreciated and respected.

then say i put him in a competition show horse and he gets beat by some massive excessive how in the heck did that horse get like that he the same breed standard i have well he cheated.

so if it ain't natural i am not for it. i am not for animal abuse either but it happens. I would ask a vet about effects. you know the vet isn't interested in beefing it up for the dinner table. I don't mean to be nasty but people on here have told me some things that seem'd harsh but it's just opinion right?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Many horse feeds and supplements are okay for goats because they are made to be gentle on the horse's very easy to upset digestive system. I'm not sure though about this product. I think there needs to be a list of 'OKAY' supplements for goats that are for Cows or Horses.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh and about steroids and goats. Bucks on steroids can't reproduce.  So there would be no reason to put a buck on steroids if you can't get offspring out of them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I used the DuMor weight builder last year with my pygmy buck...it really didn't seem to do him much good. It didn't hurt him at all...just didn't see the results I wanted to.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Try to find a list of ingredients for it. Look up anything you don't about. We feed an all natural supplement called Show Bloom... it puts both muscle and a little cover. Its an all around ruminant supplement too so cattle, goats and sheep can have it. 

Another one I've heard works good is Natural Fit. I've never used it but I know people who have and plan to use it next year. Since they're both natural they're safe for breeding stock.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

As a horse person, I consider those supplements a waste of money. Better to invest in GOOD feeding management.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

try cattle cubes by producers pride - found at TSC usually


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> try cattle cubes by producers pride - found at TSC usually


What are the cattle cubes made of? They do have it at my tsc, but I was just wondering.


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm with Epona on this one those supplement "quick fix in a bag" are a waste of money! Good feed management is the best approach. For putting weight on thin or "hard keepers" I have found that soaked beet pulp with molasses with soy meal added to desired protein level has worked great for cows, horses and goats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't have the bag anymore I know its high in copper and protein


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I would not even consider using that. It has "animal fat" in it for one thing...feeding animal flesh products to food-producing herbavores is a big no-no, IMO. That is how scrapie and mad cow disease came about...not to mention the thought of it is just disgusting...they don't even list what kind of animal the fat came from which means it came from whatever animals were dropped off at the rendering plant...including euthanized pets and livestock.


----------

